# Question sur le clavier !



## nDams (1 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir ! 

Alors je me posais une question sur le clavier de mac os x ! J'ai souvent besoin d'utiliser les lettres *Ð ð* ! Le problème est que je ne m'en sors pas avec les claviers internationaux qui me permettraient de la taper ! (QWERTY, etc) ! Je me posais donc la question, serait-il possible de modifier une touche du clavier que je n'utilise jamais pour y assigner cette lettre ? Un clavier customisé en fait ! Je sais que c'était possible sur PC, mais comme je débute sur mac, je ne sais absolument pas si c'est possible sur mac et surtout comment le faire ! 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils, ou non 

Damien


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Regarde du coté de Ukulele


----------



## nDams (14 Mai 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse !  Ca marche parfaitement !


----------

